# Skull Candy Head Phones - $50 OFF w/ FREE SHIPPING



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

2011 Skullcandy Roc Nation Aviator Over Ear Headphones - Discontinued Packaging | eBay


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone try these out?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

The CNET review says they have good clarity but lack low end response.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Check out Head-fi.org for more reviews. I went to Bestbuy today to audition some headphones and these were #3 on my short list until I saw this post. The $250 Sennheiser hd 598 are at the top followed by the $129 hd 518's. But at $100 these are a very good deal. They sound better than any of the other sennheiser headphones below the HD 500 series.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geeio (Aug 30, 2012)

For this price it would be hard to beat them. They are worlds better than the beats and even with my phone they sound pretty great. Best skullcandy has. And of all the ones I tried at best buy these were my fav. Not muddy or over bass.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

the aviators are pretty bomb. nice quality build and good sound. overall thou my fave is the new hesh 2.0 not built quite as sturdy but more bass it sounds like. idk i never really went crazy with the aviator so they might or might not. With the newest headphones SK is releasing it looks like they are bumping up the quality. these are the only skull candys i would trust made before 2012 that could handle a bit of abuse without breaking


----------



## HiFiAudioGuy34 (Mar 30, 2011)

If you like the design of these I say go with them. they're stylish with descent overall sound. like previously stated the hesh 2.0 are pretty awesome overall with better bass response. They look like total crap (sphere shaped ear muffs) but if you can get over that they sound pretty awesome for $60.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

**** they are as bulky as the older hesh... (well maybe slightly more bulky) and in comparison my flatter GI's are as bulky IMO as well. none of those can i wear around my neck comfortably. but the 2.0 just feels and looks like a higher quality headphone


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I would take a look at the Audio Technica ATH-M50's. They have a nice following as well...with good bass performance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickb1570 (Apr 10, 2012)

that audiotechnica m50s are on amazon for like $130


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

use this code to take 25% off & get free shipping on any SkullCandy product though September 30

Coupon code: *CCANDY25 *

At this link:

New Home items in Skullcandy Store store on eBay!


----------

